# I'm tired of being lonely



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

All i want is a friend :sigh


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel you.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's hard if you're in a situation like me, with not having friends for years. People think you are a psycho or something. Also, in America people socialize in cliques, and if you miss out in early parts of life and haven't found people who will be lifelong friends with you you will be stuck in the loner lifestyle. That's where I am unfortanetly. This adds on to my list of evidence for being a failure at the game of life.


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

me too


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's harder to get friends, being a man. If I was female I'd have many friends and lovers.

Okay, not serious, bur seriously it'd be nice to have a friend of some sort.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe I'm back on this site, having not even accessed it for the past six months plus because the message board was making me so depressed, but I'm feeling a lot of new social pressures and felt I had to run back to this at least for a minute. After ten miserable years at the same job, I got a new one two weeks ago (although this job is pretty miserable too) and with it has come a bit of confidence, just the tiniest bit. I now know that I have to get off my *** and try to date, as I'm 34 and have never even attempted to go on a date with a woman, not once. I feel like I'm under a time crunch and, honestly, I'm mainly concerned with the sex aspect (can you blame me?). Being this age and never having even kissed someone is getting to me somewhat, and I have a craving for physical contact. 

I made a Plenty of Fish profile, but I can't bring myself to message anyone, and no one has sent me anything. A few women are interesting, but the majority are all just the same -- "I'm a fun-loving, down-to-earth gal who likes to take things as they come, I enjoy the outdoors, going to concerts, or maybe just a romantic dinner", etc, etc, etc. The only women who intrigue me are the ones who talk about any kind of confidence or personal problems. I really wish a large, frequently used, FREE site existed for people with shyness and depression problems. Any one that does exist has barely any members or charges fees.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> It's hard if you're in a situation like me, with not having friends for years. People think you are a psycho or something. Also, in America people socialize in cliques, and if you miss out in early parts of life and haven't found people who will be lifelong friends with you you will be stuck in the loner lifestyle. That's where I am unfortanetly. This adds on to my list of evidence for being a failure at the game of life.


If you are a man then having no social circle is a death sentence to your social life (in the present and possibly future). As a man going through the same thing i feel for you.

Its ok to go through alienation in your early teens but once you reach your 20s society expects you to "grow out of it".

In your early twenties its difficult to make friends because at this point most people are settling in and having families of their own. They don't have time to make new friends and connections. So its almost impossible to establish a social circle as you get older. And its even worse if you are unemployed because the workplace is where many social connections are formed. With no job, and no connections its easy to feel like you are on the outside looking in because no one really cares for you if you are not "participating" in society.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I feel like the loneliest person in the world


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'm too schizoid. While I do want friends, I also want to avoid all human contact. I'm getting older and even when I'm around people I just can't/wont talk to anyone. Some people say join clubs and volunteer and whatnot, but being around people just makes me feel worse. I find myself unable to change. Doomed.


----------



## Loggerman (Feb 18, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> It's harder to get friends, being a man. If I was female I'd have many friends and lovers.


What the? I am a man and I believe it's much harder to get friends as a female.

But lovers, yeah, they just have to tell a man that they would like to have sex.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Loggerman said:


> What the? I am a man and I believe it's much harder to get friends as a female.
> 
> But lovers, yeah, they just have to tell a man that they would like to have sex.


I agree with him.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> I think I'm too schizoid. While I do want friends, I also want to avoid all human contact. I'm getting older and even when I'm around people I just can't/wont talk to anyone. Some people say join clubs and volunteer and whatnot, but being around people just makes me feel worse. I find myself unable to change. Doomed.


I can relate to this. I want friends, but then I don't. When it comes down to it, it's too exhausting to have friends, to keep up with them. And, I definitely don't want to be a part of a club/group...not really my thing, never has been. I would like an SO, but it seems I need friends to get to that point. I feel kinda stuck, and it seems to be getting harder the older I get.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pets make good friends, wild animals not so much.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember I had a lot of online friends in high school. I still talk to a couple of them online. I pretty much just met them all on forums and they were pretty good company at the time. 
If you don't mind chatting online, I can offer my msn, lol.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

d93 said:


> I feel like the loneliest person in the world


I know that feeling I just do my own thing and not think about other stuff.

Internet, Gaming, Dating sites, Movies, Music and the odd hobby I take up now and again.

I read on other SA forums that people organise group meetings. That sounds pretty cool don't you think? Have a look around Melbourne based people online with SA and have a meet in a bar or some place. If I lived there I'd come have a chat and a coffee and I hate socialising. There are people out there just meeting the right people. :yes


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm miserably lonely in regards to both friend ships and sexual relationships. I have a few friendships, but my friends make it clear they wanna hang out with their best friends and not me. I guess I'm not exciting enough. 

Sexual relationships just don't happen for me for whatever reason.

Maybe I should just accept being alone.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> I'm miserably lonely in regards to both friend ships and sexual relationships. I have a few friendships, but my friends make it clear they wanna hang out with their best friends and not me. I guess I'm not exciting enough.
> 
> Sexual relationships just don't happen for me for whatever reason.
> 
> Maybe I should just accept being alone.


What you mean just don't happen? They don't go that far or it doesn't feel right? 

You look really nice I'm surprised to hear that actually.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

NikNak31 said:


> What you mean just don't happen? They don't go that far or it doesn't feel right?
> 
> You look really nice I'm surprised to hear that actually.


Meaning I've never been kissed and never gotten past like a second date. No idea why. If I knew I would fix it.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> Meaning I've never been kissed and never gotten past like a second date. No idea why. If I knew I would fix it.


OK thanks for sharing.


----------



## pr0 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> Meaning I've never been kissed and never gotten past like a second date. No idea why. If I knew I would fix it.


Sorry to be blunt, but I checked your profile and you don't seem to putting much effort into your appearance, so that's probably the reason you've never been kissed at least. Guys are usually shallow with regards to looks but that's how it is. The positive things is that almost any woman can look hot. Put on some make-up, do your hair, show a bit of cleavage and then go to bar.






Those women were all transformed non-surgically (excluding the teeth). You currently look better than any of those before pictures, and so with a bit of effort you could look stunning.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I need a dance partner! :boogie


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aw!! Well I'm lonely too, you're not alone. Being 21 everybody I know just wants to party and go sh*twild everyweekend.. fml lol. This spring/summer I want to join a running/jogging group.. maybe I'll meet some new people then.. who knows!


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Aw!! Well I'm lonely too, you're not alone. Being 21 everybody I know just wants to party and go sh*twild everyweekend.. fml lol. This spring/summer I want to join a running/jogging group.. maybe I'll meet some new people then.. who knows!


I hear you on that! And I think it's great you're going to try and join a group. I'm going to search and see if there is any rock climbing groups available in my area.



> I need a dance partner! :boogie


Ooo pick me pick me! :b


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel like screaminnnnnggggg...... but with my luck no 1 will notice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

pr0 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but I checked your profile and you don't seem to putting much effort into your appearance, so that's probably the reason you've never been kissed at least. Guys are usually shallow with regards to looks but that's how it is. The positive things is that almost any woman can look hot. Put on some make-up, do your hair, show a bit of cleavage and then go to bar.


I don't think it's appearance at all, she has a pretty face. Hate to put her on the spot, but I wouldn't hesitate to kiss her.

Maybe this is me personally but I like chicks who aren't afraid to wear laid back clothing. Some prefer a better appearance but not all guys. I think the issue is more to do with reluctance and trouble expressing and showing feelings towards her date. I think that's the reason why she hasn't been kissed.


----------



## Mox (Feb 14, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I don't think it's appearance at all, she has a pretty face. Hate to put her on the spot, but I wouldn't hesitate to kiss her.
> 
> Maybe this is me personally but I like chicks who aren't afraid to wear laid back clothing. Some prefer a better appearance but not all guys. I think the issue is more to do with reluctance and trouble expressing and showing feelings towards her date. I think that's the reason why she hasn't been kissed.


I agree Brightpaper, nothing wrong with how she looks, that was a pretty harsh comment from Pr0 really. Also going spruced up to bar would be hard if not impossible depending on her level of social anxiety. To the OP I say it's damn hard when you've been in a lonely rut so long, I'm tired of it also. Just have to try new ways to make new friends though, go out to sa meets or join local clubs, but that's easier said than done. :hide


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one friend, but I hate him. Oh the irony. (no joke)


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> I think I'm too schizoid. While I do want friends, I also want to avoid all human contact. I'm getting older and even when I'm around people I just can't/wont talk to anyone. Some people say join clubs and volunteer and whatnot, but being around people just makes me feel worse. I find myself unable to change. Doomed.


Daaamn dude. Thats sounding like me.


----------



## jsshark1 (Apr 20, 2011)

feeling along among other I hate it, the room can be full of people making me feel more alone and frustrated.. I also feel your pain ..


----------

